# Tips For Watch Fair?



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm heading to the watch fair in Birmingham this Sunday, with my Dad (he is into pocket watches). We are only trainee experts.

Any tips?

I want to pick up a few beginners tools and a few cheap watches to practice buffing/polishing and eventually simple cleaning/servicing.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well get there early, look at EVERYTHING in all 3 halls before making a purchase and then buy buy buy, leave yourself a fiver for a nice meal upstairs!! 

If something is what you want then get it, but i have been caught out by buying items, then when you look in the next room find something even more desirable but you've already spent your budget!! Don't be afraid to haggle for a bargain, or a small price reduction. When buying tools don't necessarily buy the cheapest, they are cheap for a reason, if your getting some screwdrivers get a nice boxed set for around Â£25 with spare blades, it will pay dividends in the future and won't leave you feeling frustrated!

I would take a small carton of drink with you that fits in your pocket as it is 3 big halls to look around and takes time, also a plastic bag for your purchases and a few sheets of kitchen roll paper to wrap stuff up in

Have fun, its a great place to be, i might go up myself if my toothache stops.......


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

Good idea on the kitchen roll.

I have already broken 2 bracelet link tools so might pick something up, plus I want crystal pushers/poppers whatever they are called.

Another Q I have... I am going to bring some watches with me that need straps/work. Are there some stalls where people will fit straps, make minor adjustments "While-U-Wait"?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, all the times i have been there i have not seen any stalls that fit straps, there may be someone willing to fit it for you if you ask, perhaps from the person you are buying the strap.

Usually fitting a strap is a relatively easy task........ have a look out for a "strap screwdriver". Basically a screwdriver with a "V" cut out the middle so you can safely lever back the spring bars without fear of them flying off!!

Some metal straps need physically cutting down and filing, I guess no-one will be willing to do that. If your not confident of doing that yourself you will need to find a local person near to you......

Perhaps members of this forum should wear a badge? Perhaps a small RLT badge? Just a thought.....


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

3 halls .....that sounds fun.

Wish i could be there.

Does anyone know if australia has something like this.


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, my father and I went to the fair and had a really great time 

I got to see some watches I had been looking at (in general) on ebay in the metal.

I didn't go wild. I bought 2 cheap watches to practice refurbish/repair on, some tools, some straps... and some watch presents for the family.

I will get some pics up of the two watches this evening as I have some questions on them, being a noob.

My first question is this... I bought a Bradley Mickey Mouse alarm clock for my daughter. I know it's nothing special but it was only a tenner and I see them on ebay for 40-50. Does anybody know roughly what manufacturing dates these had?


----------

